# OMG Very BIG Sea Biscuit's (Black SeaBass)



## 2aces

To bad this is not current yr, but I think they will be big like these this yr.


----------



## OneGoodFisherman

Is there anywhere in VA where you can go out on a charter and catch these size sea bass?


----------



## andrews

Pretty sure VA is one of the best in the world to go for sea bass, if not then it's VERY high up there.


----------



## 2aces

Im sure near the Canyons they are big like these but I know in June I will be in Cape Cod MA fishing for porgies but I will have a 2nd rod rig with a gold hammered jig trying my luck for some big ole Sea Biscuit's.


----------



## OneGoodFisherman

Is there a boat that take you to the Canyons?


----------



## 2aces

OneGoodFisherman said:


> Is there a boat that take you to the Canyons?


http://www.rudeeinletcharters.com/TheBoats/tabid/99/Default.aspx

How far are you from Morehead, Atlantic beach, or Calabash? I know they do deep drops and catch sebass on those trips to, but those trips are mainly bottom fishing.


----------



## OneGoodFisherman

They are not that big! At least I've never caught any that big off Capt. Stacey or Carolina Princess.



2aces said:


> http://www.rudeeinletcharters.com/TheBoats/tabid/99/Default.aspx
> 
> How far are you from Morehead, Atlantic beach, or Calabash? I know they do deep drops and catch sebass on those trips to, but those trips are mainly bottom fishing.


----------



## TimKan7719

Capt Stacy Goes No where near the Canyon that I have Ever seen or Heard.


----------



## AtlantaKing

The wintertime trips out of VA Beach would put you on those nice seabass. Sadly, due to the restrictions (based on faulty data) placed on the the National Marine Fisheries Service, part of NOAA, that is most likely a thing of the past, since the season's only open for about a week per year!


----------



## whiteka6

Is there any place to reach by kayak to catch them?


----------



## hengstthomas

OneGoodFisherman said:


> They are not that big! At least I've never caught any that big off Capt. Stacey or Carolina Princess.


I agree although there are always a few nice knuckleheads caught but most are just squeakers .. Why bother with them anyways on those deep drop trips when there are other BETTER fish to be had


----------



## Suds

Rudee Angler at the Virginia Beach Fishing Center does deep drop trips that can include big sea bass, tilefish, wreckfish and snowy grouper. The big sea bass spawn in the winter and spring, and the season is closed until June 1 in North Carolina. Went out on Saturday and caught a limit of sea bass and groupers in a few hours. Great eating.


----------



## sand flea

When I was a kid (and I'm not that old), there were huge seabass off most coastal towns that had headboat trips. You could be on them 12-15 miles out.

Unfortunately, those wrecks are now fished so hard that all you get are dinks unless you get there during the spring/fall migration of bigger fish from deeper water onto shallow wrecks. You usually have to take a deep drop trip way out to get into big seabass these days.


----------

